# ISPConfig Bad Request Error Page



## logifech (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
folgendes Problem ich habe ein ISPConfig3 system am laufen nun meine frage wenn man ISPConfig3 ohne HTTPS aufrift wird man ja auf duie Bad Request seite weiter geleitet wo dann der ISPConfig3 Webinterface link mit https steht. So nun folgendes ich habe an dem Master Server eien 2 IP aufgeschaltet unter der das Interface läuft (ISPConfig3 vhost entsprechend angepasst und a DNS record erstellt ) Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar abe rnun der Fehler wenn ich das Panel wiede rohne https aufrufe werde ich auch wieder weite rgeleitet auf die Bad Request seite, der link der aber dann erscheint ist nicht so ganz richtig "https://bogus_host_without_reverse_dns:8080/" nun di efrage wie kann ich den link anpassen das er "https://robot.domain.de:8080" lautet?
Gruß
logifech


----------



## logifech (16. Juni 2013)

Kann den keiner helfen?


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2013)

Ich denke dass die Seite intern vom apache erzeugt wird, von ISPConfig ist sie jedenfalls nicht. Du kannst in einem solchen Fall ja auch kein hto > https rewrite nutzen da es ein custom port ist.


----------



## logifech (17. Juni 2013)

hm, ok habe mal geguckt ich finde nix^^


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2013)

> hm, ok habe mal geguckt ich finde nix^^


Das ist ja das was ich meinte, es wird vom apache intern erzeugt, es gibt dafür also keine Datei die Du ändern kannst. Das einzige was vielleicht gehen könnte ist wenn Du für den Fehler global im apache irgendwo eine custom error page anlegst, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## logifech (25. Juni 2013)

Habe das Problem gelöst aber erstmal zur vorgeschichte.

und Zwar habe ich das ISPConfig3 webinterface an eine eigene IP gebunden das heißt ich habe in "/etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost" die IP eingetragen auf der das Webinterface laufen soll das heißt ich habe den Wildcard "*" durch die IP ersetzt.
Das hat auch alles gut Funktioniert aber bei einem Restart von Apache kam dann folgender Fehler "Restarting web server: apache2[Tue Jun 25 12:21:02 2013] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Failed to resolve server name for 212.60.xxx.xx (check DNS) -- or specify an explicit ServerName".

Diesen fehler habe ich behoben in dem ich in den ISPConfig vhost noch folgendes eingetragen habe "ServerName robot.domain.tld:8080" das ahbe ich direkt nach der Direktive ServerAdmin eingetargen. Apache2 neu gestartet siehe da der Fehle rbeim Neustart von Apache2 ist weg und die BadRequetst Seite Funktioniert auch ordentlich.


----------

